# Mise à Jour PLEX sur WDMyCloudEX4



## marc09 (5 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour,

Impossible de mettre à jour PLEX sur WDMyCloudEX4....

Donc pas de lecture possible sur la nouvelle application PLEX sur AppleTV

Qui peut m'aider.

Remerciements


----------



## Bombigolo (29 Novembre 2015)

J'ai fait la mise à jour sur mon Ex2 , ça doit être pareil …
C'est quoi ton problème ?


----------

